# Herters decoy head replacement



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

looking for a replacement heads for a goldeneye herters model 72. does anyone know where to buy one. Missed the bufflehead and shot the head off my decoy:yikes:.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

fsamie1 said:


> looking for a replacement heads for a goldeneye herters model 72. does anyone know where to buy one. Missed the bufflehead and shot the head off my decoy:yikes:.


I don't know, but have you tried calling them first? I lost a keel weight off a Canada floater made by Hard Core (they have removable weighted keels so you can use them in the field.... but they apparently fall off sometimes), and called them up and they sent me a new one for like $3 (I actually ordered 3 just in case). Just a thought, in case Herters has a similar policy....


----------



## scotts98rt (Feb 4, 2012)

They no longer sell the heraters decoys.ebay is a good idea.


----------



## warrenwaterfowler (Aug 31, 2007)

Lots of guys on here use a 72 mold and make their own blocks...maybe one of them has extra heads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Stocker decoys (Ohio company)sells painted heads that fit 72s. They're unbreakable and look waaaay better than any Herters heads.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

Divers Down said:


> Stocker decoys (Ohio company)sells painted heads that fit 72s. They're unbreakable and look waaaay better than any Herters heads.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do you mean by unbreakable? You mean if they get dropped, dropped on, crushed under a layout, or just shot?.....I may need a dozen!


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Have any of you burlapped some Herter's 81 geese into divers? I've got a dozen of the geese, and about half are rough so I figured why not. Is there anywhere with heads available? Do you use size 72 heads? Thanks for any info.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

duh, can you start your own thread? :lol: just kidding


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

bad dog said:


> What do you mean by unbreakable? You mean if they get dropped, dropped on, crushed under a layout, or just shot?.....I may need a dozen!


All of the above sir
http://www.stockerdecoy.com/


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

fsamie1 said:


> duh, can you start your own thread? :lol: just kidding



Lol, I waited until your question was answered before asking. Also, I emailed sticker decoys last night asking about size of their decoy heads, and here was their reply:

I do not have a comparison for you, however our mallard heads look great on 81 bodies. Have not tried any of our 5 diver heads on an 81 body but I can tell you that our heads are larger than my competitors. 

Thanks, 
Steve Stocker 
Stocker Decoy Company


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

I have a whole box full in the basement


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

rico1391 said:


> Have any of you burlapped some Herter's 81 geese into divers? I've got a dozen of the geese, and about half are rough so I figured why not. Is there anywhere with heads available? Do you use size 72 heads? Thanks for any info.



Yes


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)




----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

TSS Caddis said:


>


They look great! Betcha they pull some birds. Toledo paint/burlap jobs, Can head? Tom (before he closed down) used to make great heads but Stocker is equally as good.


----------



## brad arnett (Feb 13, 2006)

fsamie1 said:


> looking for a replacement heads for a goldeneye herters model 72. does anyone know where to buy one. Missed the bufflehead and shot the head off my decoy:yikes:.


http://autumnwings.com/pages/duck-decoy-heads-goldeneye.php


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

I was there....
you wasn't.
check your mallard decoys at the corner of your garage.....
I hope it was garage..


----------



## duckcommander101 (Jan 14, 2003)

I ordered some heads from Stocker at the Mouillee Festival and was told that they are backed up and could get to them next year!

Autumn Wings makes some nice heads, I have quite a few of theirs and if you plan to use it on a Herters decoy order the adapter kit with it.


----------

